# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 25th - 29th December 2017

## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow threatens to kill Billy Mayhew on the edge of a cliff in dark scenes this Christmas.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) goes out for revenge in shocking style after discovering that Billy was involved in the death of his twin sister Susan in 2001.

As we've revealed recently, Billy will confess his guilty secret to Peter after they've attended court together and resolved the charges Billy has been facing for punching the Rovers boss.

Once Peter knows everything, the stage is set for one of the most explosive stories set to air in the soaps this Christmas.

After taking Billy hostage in the boot of his car, Peter drives the terrified vicar off to a remote location.

With Billy just inches away from a steep drop, Peter warns him that he's going to let the car roll backwards off the cliff so he'll have a quick death.

Corrie bosses aren't revealing too much about what happens next, but the jaw-dropping events of the day will ultimately leave Billy in a coma. Certain residents of the Street will also be playing detective as they try to find out what really happened.

Speaking about the dramatic scenes, Daniel Brocklebank â who plays Billy â laughed: "I've never been bundled into the boot of a car before, but it was surprisingly comfortable! Predominately during my time here at Corrie, it's mainly been dialogue-led performance for Billy, whereas this was much more physical.

"I've done other things in the past â movies and series where I've had to do things like this, but for Billy to be in those situations was completely different. Bringing out those different aspects of the character, and being able to explore emotions I've not had to play through Billy, has been brilliant. I've come out feeling like I know him a lot better."

He continued: "Billy is not thinking clearly in these scenes because Peter has given him quite a lot of vodka to start with. Because of what has led him up to that point, his head is in a bit of a whirlwind anyway. I don't think he knows what the hell is going on.

"Once that car is reversed up to the edge of the cliff, then in that moment, Billy is probably thinking it's the end for him. He does say a little prayer. You would, though, wouldn't you?

"We had a stunt double for the scenes but we didn't use him â I did all of them myself. It was brilliant and such a fun few days. The speed which we shoot at normally is fast, but with this, it was lovely to spend a couple of days with more time to really put in all of those extra bits â the drones, the special effects, the stunts. It was a lot of fun."


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Christmas Day at 8pm on ITV.

Digital Spy


Is Billy getting his injuries from this?   :Ponder:

----------

swmc66 (09-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Adam Barlow's life hangs in the balance in these shocking new Coronation Street spoiler pictures.

Adam (Samuel Robertson) is found semi-conscious by his uncle Daniel Osbourne after suffering an overdose in a dramatic Christmas storyline.

The slippery solicitor hits rock bottom over the festive period when Peter tells him about how Billy Mayhew was involved in the death of his mum Susan.

As we've already revealed, Peter discovers the truth in the run-up to Christmas â setting the stage for an explosive storyline which sees the Rovers boss go out for revenge.


Billy Mayhew is kidnapped by Peter Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
While Peter'
s reaction is to hatch a dark murder plan against Billy, Adam's response is very different as he struggles to cope with the heartbreaking revelations.

The final straw comes when Adam finds out about a letter that his business partner Todd Grimshaw has written to Billy, informing him that he's taken Summer Spellman away until the heat dies down.

Realising this is proof that Todd knew about Billy's part in Susan's death, Adam feels totally betrayed and takes a dangerous mix of painkillers and whiskey.

Later on, Daniel returns home and is horrified to find that Adam has collapsed on the floor.

Will there be a Christmas tragedy on the cobbles?


Daniel Osbourne finds Adam Barlow semi-conscious in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Daniel Osbourne finds Adam Barlow semi-conscious in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV


Coronation Street airs these scenes in an hour-long episode on Boxing Day at 9pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## swmc66

So Summer leaves. Feel sorry for the child actresss. 
I hear Phelan will frame Seb for the murders as Seb goes to work on the old mill site with Gary. Gets him to hold  his gun.

----------


## parkerman

> So Summer leaves. Feel sorry for the child actresss. 
> I hear Phelan will frame Seb for the murders as Seb goes to work on the old mill site with Gary. Gets him to hold  his gun.


I think we are nearing the end for Coronation Street. By the end of 2018 I predict that Phelan will have murdered or framed everyone in the Street except Eileen, Nicola, (but she will have left anyway) and Tracey, who even Phelan wouldn't dare take on. So there will be no-one left and Britain's longest running Soap will have to come to an end. But at least Ms Oakes will still have Pat Phelan, which seems to be her main ambition at the moment.

----------

Brucie (14-12-2017), lizann (09-12-2017), Perdita (09-12-2017), Ruffed_lemur (10-12-2017), tammyy2j (14-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

stupid exit for todd and summer

----------

Rear window (09-12-2017), tammyy2j (14-12-2017)

----------


## Cheetah

> stupid exit for todd and summer


Absolutely - why didn't they just replace him with a different actor? We've seen it before - how many Nicks have we seen?

----------

Rear window (14-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> So Summer leaves. Feel sorry for the child actresss. 
> I hear Phelan will frame Seb for the murders as Seb goes to work on the old mill site with Gary. Gets him to hold  his gun.


Seb does not believe Anna is innocent so why would Gary take him working with him

I think Summer returns

----------


## Perdita

> Seb does not believe Anna is innocent so why would Gary take him working with him
> 
> I think Summer returns


Minor detail, Tammy dear ... got to put the two together somehow ...

----------

swmc66 (14-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Seb does not believe Anna is innocent so why would Gary take him working with him


Tim asked Gary last night why he was offering to take Seb to the hospital. He answered something to the effect that he thought he might be useful later on.

----------

swmc66 (14-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up: Peter wants revenge on Billy, Carla pays a surprise visit, Steve and Tracy go on a date and Adam struggles to cope...

 Billy and Peter - Coronation Street - ITV
After discovering that Billy was involved in Susan's death, Peter wants revenge.

 Billy - Coronation Street - ITV
He puts Billy in the boot of his car on the edge of a cliff, but what is Peter planning?

 Cathy and Brian - Coronation Street - ITV
Over dinner, Brian tells Cathy that he loves her and asks her and Alex to move in with him.

 Brian - Coronation Street - ITV
But then hapless Brian is arrested! What's he done now?

 Alya - Coronation Street - ITV
Alya and Aidan have a meeting with the people from Showcase but it becomes apparent that they are racist...

----------


## Perdita

Carla and Michelle - Coronation Street - ITV
Carla visits the street to surprise the family!

 Carla and Roy - Coronation Street - ITV
How will Roy react seeing Carla after all this time?

 Daniel and Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
Robert is furious when Carla oversteps the mark by offering to pay off his debts...

 Adam and Daniel - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, Daniel returns home to find Adam semi-conscious on the floor. What has happened?

 Steve and Tracy - Coronation Street - ITV
Steve and Tracy go out for a meal at the Bistro - what could possibly go wrong!?

 Tracy and Steve - Coronation Street - ITV
Tracy sneaks Steve out of Number 1, will they get caught?

 Craig and Jess - Coronation Street - ITV
Jess calls in to see Craig and tells him it's time he applied to be in the police force.

----------


## Perdita

*Monday (1)*

*Hour-long episode
*
Determined to take his revenge, Peter has Billy in the boot of his car on some waste ground. Peter reverses his car right up to the edge of a cliff and opens the boot.

Peter tells Billy that he's going to let the car roll backwards off the cliff, as revenge for Susan's death. How far will things go between the two men?

Meanwhile, Carla returns to the Street but makes it clear that she hasn't changed her mind about the factory. Johnny tells Carla that Aidan stands a good chance of making a go of the factory, so she takes her brother to one side. Has she had a change of heart?

Elsewhere, Tracy receives a text from Steve saying last night was a big mistake. Steve knows nothing about the text and when Amy tells her mum that a reunion with Steve is a bad idea, Tracy puts two and two together.

Also today, Brian is arrested for letting himself into Dev's to leave a peace offering for Asha. Things go from bad to worse when he punches a drunk man at the station for insulting Cathy.


*Tuesday*

*Hour-long episode
*
Billy is in a coma after the dramatic events of Christmas Day.

At the same time, Adam gets his hands on a letter that Todd left before his departure from the Street, telling Billy that he's taken Summer away until the heat dies down. Adam is shocked that Todd knew about Billy's part in Susan's death.

Later, Daniel returns home to find a semi-conscious Adam on the floor, having taken painkillers with whiskey.

Meanwhile, Carla is surprised when Roy returns to the Street from the Lake District just to see her. Carla has clearly been in touch with Roy and begs him to keep her secret. Later, gossip spreads over why Carla isn't drinking alcohol.

Elsewhere, Amy and Simon agree that Steve and Tracy should never get back together.

Also today, Bethany tells Craig that she does want a relationship with him but needs to take it slowly.


*Wednesday*

Unable to contain his emotions over his mum and hell-bent on revenge, Adam visits her grave and vows to get justice for her.

Meanwhile, having convinced herself that the new clients Justin and Dale Parker won't meet with her because she is a woman, Alya is shocked to finally discover the real reason. As the meeting starts, it becomes evident that they are racist as they make appalling digs about her religion. How will she react?

Elsewhere, Robert is furious when Carla offers to pay off his debts.

Also today, Toyah confides in Angie that she's worried Peter might still have feelings for Carla. Angie urges her to ask him outright.

Finally, Tracy tells Steve that Amy is going to have to accept their relationship whether she like it or not.


*Friday*

Roy arrives in the Bistro for New Year's Eve and reluctantly takes his seat next to Carla, but when he spots her mojito, he's horrified and heads out. Carla catches up with Roy at the cafÃ© and explains that she wasn't really drinking alcohol, but lemonade.

Later, Roy hugs an upset Carla and begs her not to return to Devon but to move in with him.

Meanwhile, Adam tells Geraldine that he thinks Summer would be better off in care. Geraldine is pleased when Adam offers to help her get Summer taken away from Todd and Billy.

Elsewhere, Steve and Tracy sit down to dinner in the Bistro, but Steve continually glances across at Michelle, much to Tracy's annoyance.

Also, Brian asks Cathy if she and Alex would like to move in with him at Number 12.


Digital Spy

----------

swmc66 (18-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Episode 9335/36: Monday 25th December at 8pm 

Billy and Peter have a ding-dong scarily on high. 
Aidan casts a shadow over the Connorsâ festive frolics. 
Brian feels the long arm of the law.

Writer â Debbie Oates
Director â David Kester
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9337/38: Tuesday 26th December at 9pm 

Revenge proves a bitter pill for Adam to swallow. 
Carla laps up the local gossip but hides a secret of her own. 
Bethany grants Craigâs Christmas wish.

Writer â Susan Oudot
Director â Gill Wilkinson
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9339: Wednesday 27th December at 7.30pm

Alya makes a disturbing discovery about her new clients. 
Carlaâs proposition angers Robert. 
Toyah confides her insecurities to Angie.

Writer â Ella Greenhill
Director â Gill Wilkinson
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

***

Episode 9340: Friday 29th December at 7.30pm

Roy begs Carla to face up to her fears. 
Geraldine seeks an ally in her quest to reclaim Summer. 
Steve grows concerned for Michelle.

Writer â Ellen Taylor
Director â Gill Wilkinson
Series Producer â Kate Oates
Executive Producer â Kieran Roberts

ITV

----------

swmc66 (20-12-2017)

----------

